# Neustart



## Ciliu (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich suche auf diesem wege 4 Mitstreiter die lust haben KOMPLETT neu anzufangen.
Mein Ziel ist es eine 5er Gruppe stehen zu haben mit der man von anfang an - fast ausschließlich nur
durch instanzen besuche levelt. Meine idee war es, das man sich gemütlich im Ts2 trifft, erstmal bespricht
welcher Realm, Fraktion, und wer welche Klasse.

Ich setze vorraus: -Regelmäßige Onlinezeiten (ca. 14-20 Uhr sollte man 2 oder 3 Mal die Woche zeit haben)
                           -Funktionierendes Headset
                           -Pünktlichkeit, Verlässlichkeit
                           -Sozialer Umgang
                           -Lernfähig (d.h. man sollte zB. mit Kritik gut umgehen können)
                           -Gut überlegte entscheidung, d.h. das ihr auf KEINEN FALL abspringt.
Zu mir:                -15 Jahre alt (92 Geboren)
                           -World of Warcraft erfahrung von anfang an
                           -gehe an die decke wenn ich "scheiß allianz" "horden kiddies" usw. höre
                           -mag PvP nicht besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


                           -UMGÄNGLICH, und gebe auch nach!

Gesucht werden in etwa gleichaltrige, einigermaßen reife WoW Spieler, die neben WoW auch noch ein Reallife haben, sodass man sich auch mal über etwas anderes unterhalten kann.
Ihr solltet beim Spielen konzentriert bei der sache sein können - sonst bringt die ganze aktion nicht.
Es sollte wie gesagt größten Teils zusammen, und dann auch nur Instanzen gespielt werden.
Mir persönlich ist es letztendlich egal was für eine Rolle ich in der Gruppe übernehmen darf/soll/muss -
Die Klassen ansich sind für mich inzwischen sowieso uninteressant da ich fast jede auf 60+ habe.

Warum ich das tue?

Nunja, in meiner alten Stammgruppe fühle ich mich, als Maintank nicht mehr richtig wohl, weil ich für sachen, wo man wirklich sauer werden darf fertig gemacht werde... solche sachen eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hoffe es finden sich 4 Personen, die bereit sind diese aufgabe mit der Gruppe zusammen zu meistern.


mfG, Ciliu


----------



## Myhordi (1. Juli 2007)

-Regelmäßige Onlinezeiten (ca. 14-20 Uhr sollte man 2 oder 3 Mal die Woche zeit haben)
die neben WoW auch noch ein Reallife haben
kann man aber auch net gut iteinander bveribinden^^


----------



## Ciliu (1. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe das hier falsch rübergebracht.

Das sind die Zeiten in denen man Zeit haben sollte, um zu spielen, nicht der Zeitraum in dem man da sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (1. Juli 2007)

Aso weil da stand  regelmäßige onlinezeiten  deswegen ist des so rübergekommen


----------



## Ciliu (2. Juli 2007)

Habe derzeit 4 "Bewerber"
weitere interessenten dürfen sich trotzdem gerne über PM bei mir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (7. Juli 2007)

Gruppe wäre (fast) vollständig! 

Wir sind im Moment alle im Lvlbereich 14-19 und wollen so schnell wie möglich auch nach BSF gehen.

Leider fehlt uns nun einer, und ich wollte fragen ob eventuell noch wer Lust hätte? Haben im Moment einen Tank (Ciliu ist ja bereits sehr erfahren darin), nen Schurken, nen Mage und mich als Priester. 

Das heisst ein Damage Dealer fehlt uns noch! Hätte aber noch eine andere Variante! Falls jemand einen Pala hochspielen will (Horde) könnte er bis 40 Damage austeilen und danach mit mir Platz tauschen (Paladin skillt auf Holy und ich auf Shadow), wäre also ne gute Gruppenkonstellation. 

Schreibt einfach mich oder Ciliu an wenn Interesse besteht, wir würden denjenigen auch auf ~16-18 raufziehen!


Edit: ERLEDIGT wir haben einen gefunden - Bitte nicht mehr melden


----------

